# Any advice for Wolf Bay?



## alexwho (Mar 28, 2011)

I just started fishing Wolf Bay. Any tips for the new guy? So far I've been around the mouth and middle of Graham creek catching specks. I haven't gotten far up in Graham creek because I didn't have a depth finder, but now I do so I will be checking that out this week sometime. Ive also been over to Hammock and caught a few specks. Any suggestions on where else to fish?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah make sure you watch the tides close. That bay can get very shallow quick! The bite usually turns off when the water gets low in Wolf bay. I prefer a big incoming tide.


----------

